# 09 sram some stuff available via qbp now



## CXinME (Oct 12, 2004)

09 force shifters
09 rival fr + rear der, brakes

avail. via qbp now

don't now when rest will be around

do a sram 09 search...


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

damn...look at those price increases.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

How much for 09 Force shifters?


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

it appears retail has dropped, but wholesale has gone up. that sucks.

i'm seeing $480 for 09 Doutble Taps, $496 for 08.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

ouch.. better off buying Red levers on ebay.


----------

